# Recommended Muzzles for Active Dogs?



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I need a couple of muzzles for my girls. The problem is I worry they can't pant in them. We have one mesh one and one wire/leather one.

What type of muzzles do others use when you take your dogs for running, hikes and swimming?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You need a good basket muzzle. I borrowed one for my dog while he was recovering from an injury (so he couldn't chew it). The muzzle was like $250 (hence why I borrowed it) but fit like a glove and he could drink water, bark, and pant with it on. I would look at SchH or military dog suppliers, not your big box pet stores. I've seen some sites that ask for your dog's specific measurements.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> You need a good basket muzzle. I borrowed one for my dog while he was recovering from an injury (so he couldn't chew it). The muzzle was like $250 (hence why I borrowed it) but fit like a glove and he could drink water, bark, and pant with it on. I would look at SchH or military dog suppliers, not your big box pet stores. I've seen some sites that ask for your dog's specific measurements.


I have very nice custom made, custom fit muzzles for mine. ~$100 at hortons.

to the OP, these muzzles are made for muzzlefighting work... they may be overkill for your purpose, however they do allow the dog to work at its hardest level while still provided very very good protection, and they cannot get the muzzle off, try as they may.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you both!
Can you give links to what I am to look for?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had these and they are fine though I don't muzzle my dogs regularly; I just keep them for medical reasons. But when two of my dogs had to recover from surgical and medical issues they each wore them for several weeks pretty much nonstop except for eating.
They are also cheap. This company does a good job of working with you on the fit. 

Italian Basket Dog Muzzles


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The one Nikon wore was like this one and this one looks pretty affordable:
Wire Basket Muzzle-Elite K-9

I got a plastic basket muzzle from the pet store and it didn't fit, it was too big on his face and too short (you want at least an inch or so between the nose and the muzzle, not touching).


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Royal Nappa Leather Muzzle - product code - M63 from the site of ForDogTrainers.com. It is ajustable, you can regulate it at the chin. I've lost one and bought the second one from them.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> Royal Nappa Leather Muzzle - product code - M63 from the site of ForDogTrainers.com. It is ajustable, you can regulate it at the chin. I've lost one and bought the second one from them.


Those are nice!
I just contact them to see if our dogs can be active in them.


Has anyone had their dog swim in a muzzle?


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Liesje said:


> The one Nikon wore was like this one and this one looks pretty affordable:
> Wire Basket Muzzle-Elite K-9
> 
> I got a plastic basket muzzle from the pet store and it didn't fit, it was too big on his face and too short (you want at least an inch or so between the nose and the muzzle, not touching).


I have a wire basket one and she can't open her mouth 
I wonder if it is the wrong size.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Nylon quick fit ajustable muzzles, they can do for swimming. Though, they won't serve for long.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I highly recommend the Baskerville ultra muzzle. They can pant, drink water and even take treats with it on. one of my girls wears a size 4 but it wasn't long enough for my other girl so pay attention to the size chart if you order one.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Cece

Does anyone know how to properly size them for one?
The wire one I have slips right over her head!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Dotty,

I just bought Zoey a new Muzzle from here https://www.bridgeportequipment.com/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=93

My trainer recommended it for me, they last a LONGGGGGG time and have sufficient breathing/panting room.


----------

